# Ti ho amato....



## Circe (26 Dicembre 2012)

E mi hai spezzato il cuore. Io solo tua. Tu di tante. Che senso ha tutto questo? Perché cercare la propria felicità causando il dolore degli altri? Perché questo mondo è pieno di egoisti? Puoi vivere, puoi fare quello che vuoi. Ma non tenendo legata me. Perché spezzate il cuore a chi dite di amare? Ai bambini che sono fragili e non c'entrano niente, perché togliete la forza al genitore che li cura mentre voi vi scopate il mondo fuori? Perché devo essere mamma e forte con la morte nel cuore che tu mi hai causato? Perché non te ne sei andato a scopare fuori dicendomi che volevi fare esperienze non con me? Perché devo portare avanti tutto questo dolore e far finta di niente x proteggere loro? Che ho fatto x meritarmi questo? Io ti ho sempre amato.....


----------

